# Rasterebene erstellen



## Audrey (18. Juli 2008)

Aloha,

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie man bei Photoshop CS2 eine neue "Rasterebene" erstellen kann und wie man eine Auswahl als Alpha-Kanal speichert? Ist bestimmt eine der einfachsten Anfänger-Lektionen aber ich habs nu mal noch nie gebraucht ^^... und bei google und sufu kam nichts raus was mir helfen konnte..

Ich hab da nämlich mal ein kleines Tutorial angefangen und da gibts folgenden Schritte:

Schritt 1
Öffnen Sie ein neues Dokument (200 x 150) mit transparentem Hintergrund und legen Sie eine neue Rasterebene an. Klicken Sie dazu Sie in der Ebenenpalette bei gedrückter Shift-Taste auf neue Rasterebene.

Schritt 2
Klicken Sie auf das Textsymbol, suchen Sie sich eine schöne Schriftart aus und schreiben Sie den gewünschten Text. Speichern Sie diese Auswahl als Alpha-Kanal. Klicken Sie auf Auswahl -> als Alpha-Kanal speichern und wählen Sie einen beliebigen Namen. Löschen Sie anschließend den Text aus dem Arbeitsbereich. Wenn Sie nun den Alpha-Kanal öffnen, haben Sie eine leere Markierung, wie unten im Beispiel zu sehen ist.


Wäre nett wenn mir das kurz jemand erklären könnte ^^..

lg


----------



## whiterussian (18. Juli 2008)

hi!

zu 1: klicke in der Ebenenpalette auf das Ebenensymbol. Ist automatisch eine Rasterebene.

zu 2: wenn der Text geschrieben ist, klicke in der Textebene in der Ebenenpalette mit gedrückter strg - Taste auf das Ebenensymbol, dann hast du die Auswahl. Danach wechsle in die Kanälepalette (auch zu finden unter Fenster - Kanäle), und dort dann unten auf das Symbol Auswahl als Kanal speichern.

ps: zeig mal den Link zum Tutorial


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (18. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Rasterebene: siehe oben

Zum Text. Wie beschrieben Text erstellen und denn einfach zum Verschieben-Werkzeug wechseln. Nun mit gedrückter Strg-Taste auf das Ebenenminiatur im Ebenenmanager (das kleine Bild bei der Text-Ebene) klicken. Dein Text wird gestrichelt umrandet.
Unter Auswahl/Auswahl speichern im Dialog einen Namen ( z. B. "TEXT") eingeben und bestätigen. Jetzt die Textebene löschen:
1. Durch ziehen der Ebene auf den Mülleimer in der Ebenenpalette;
2. Oder durch Auswählen der Ebene, Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und auf den Mülleimer klicken.

Jetzt müsste die Auswahl des Textes noch vorhanden sein. Wenn nicht, einfach über Auswahl/Auswahl laden und Kanal "TEXT" auswählen.


----------



## Audrey (18. Juli 2008)

hi,

erstmal grosses Dankeschön. Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren...

zum Tutorial: Dieses könnt ihr hier finden. Es ist ein Glasstext den ich mal nachbauen wollte weil ich eine schönes, "sauberes" Design für meine Überschrift für meine neue Homepage brauche


----------

